# HEATH IS GROWING !!!



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Heath is growing so fast that I thought I'd better take some pix today. He's now 5 months and about 7 1/2 lbs. He isn't really as big as he looks, he's in fact a slim, compact little guy, but he just has this terribly abundant coat. He's a happy-go-lucky puppy who is now digging up our lovely lawn, oh dear. Biscuit never did anything like that. Heath-y is just all boy. They are getting along well, as you can see. Heath has a great personality, he's a very balanced and cheerful pup!

Scroll down for more pix!

*


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Heath is a real doll!*

What a sweet little boy...thick thick coat and all!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I can't believe how much bigger he is! He really is adorable. Love his caramel rich color.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*MORE PIX & AN ENGAGEMENT !*

* Happy news: Over the weekend, DD#2 got engaged! Her boyfriend flew her out from NYC on a secret surprise trip and proposed to her at Yosemite! Gave her a beautiful ring. The pic is of both daughters, DD#1 on left w/husband and DD#2 on right with new fiance, celebrating.

And here are the rest of the new pix of Heath-y. :angel:*


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Lina. OMG, I'm going to have another big Hav, I think. Yes, so far he's keeping his caramel color!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you, Linda, and yes, his coat is SO darn thick. So far it doesn't mat, but it's hard to keep it looking good. The best effect comes from using a slicker brush, I've found. I'm wondering if I should condition it?? So far I just use this tearless puppy shampoo that I like & use on both dogs. But it tends to separate easily into these rather unattractive strands. . .


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I definitely think you should condition it! It will help if his coat is more cottony especially.

Also, congrats to you and DD on the engagement! How exciting!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you, Lina! Who knows, I may be giving the wedding long-distance, in NYC!
DD #1's wedding was on Mauii , so I had lots of practice already.

What conditioner do you recommend? Yes, I would say his coat is cottony.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*FUNNY POSTSCRIPT RE UGODOG*

* You may notice in the pix of Biscuit and Heath that they are playing next to the U-GO-DOG potty. In fact, they use it as a play surface and shelf to put their toys on and manipulate. This potty cost $50 bucks and Heath has pooped on it exactly TWO times in one month. As DH put it, that's $25 per poop !ound:ound:ound::frusty::frusty::frusty:*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amy,

I love the pictures of Heathy and Biscuit. I'm still as much in love with your baby as I was the first time I saw him. They do grow up too fast though. 

Congratulations on your daughter's engagement.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on the engagement and Heathy is just awww, looks like he is holding his color nicely too Did your breeder predict him to be a big boy? 

I would caution using the slicker all over his body if you are planning to grow his coat out. While it is a nice effect immediately, it causes a lot of damage and you will probably get more matting from ripping coat out. If you are just going to keep him in a short cut like Biscuit, it probably isn't something to worry about.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, Beautiful pups and beautiful family. Congrats on the engagement! Very handsome family.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, congrats to your daughter on her engagement...WHOO WHOO!
Health is such a cutie pie..love your pictures of them both.
I was wondering about your toy box....where did you get it? I use an ugly plastic storage container that, well, is just ugly!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Heath really does have beautiful coloring!!
Sorry about the potty!! Ours gets used constantly. When I was taking it to my moms I dropped one of the grates and chipped the corner (that was 3 months ago). It's small but I should get another one to keep at her house. Mine is Red. It's funny how the dogs have such different preferences. I bought Pixie Some Pearly White bones because I read how some of the havs on the forum just love them-she wants nothing to do with them. So you never know!! They're just like kids. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Amy - congrats on the engagement and the beautiful pooch.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy~ Heath is adorable! I love his warm color. It sounds like his coat is like Tori's, I use the Coat Handler's conditioner and it makes a big difference in how long she stays looking nice.

Lol at the u-go-dog use. I can totally relate. I bought the WizDog when we had Shadow because she was a major pad shredder. I think she used it maybe once or twice, and Tori only ever used it in the same way your guys are using yours; as a place to play/keep toys. 

Congratulations to your DD! Very exciting!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow Amy what wonderful news. Congratulations to you and DD on her upcoming wedding, how exciting! A New York wedding sounds fabulous.
Heath is growing so fast, what a handsome boy. Just love his thick, caramel coat and inquisitive look on his face. Like he's thinking "what should I get into next?"
Keep the pics coming!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy,

Congradulations on your daughter's engagement, you have a beautiful family. 

Oh and little Heath is just adorable, I love, love, love his gorgeous coat and that color is beautiful. I love that apricot color.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

It could be worse, Mochi pees and poops on her ugodog AND plays with her toys on there..... yuck!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amy, congrats on your DD's engagement. That's exciting! You have a beautiful growing family. Heath is so, so cute. I love his thick caramel coat. He and Biscuit are so sweet together.
Gina


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks so much, Geri, and ditto, I LOVE your Bailey, too!! 

Amanda, thanks for the advice re the slicker. I am very very careful. So far he doesn't mat at all, and it's a very soft kind of slicker. I know they are BAD, but it's the only thing that separates his darn hair. 

Thank you, Missy, you are always so sweet. And understand my kvelling, LOL!

Hi Judy, thanks! Karen & I both have that toy box and we got it online, I think. Cannot remember where. Karen, help me out here. . .

Beth, you are so lucky Pixie will use that darn thing. Heath just wants to pry up the top and get to the pad underneath to tear up!! I can relate to the Pearly Whites, Biscuit would have no part of them!

Thank you, Ivy !

Hi Leslie!! Thanks for your sweet remarks. And I will def. try Coat Handler!! Hopefully he'll look better in his next pix.

You are so right, Ditto's mom. Heath is just a little mischief maker, and he always cocks his little head. 

Julia, thank you, so far so good with keeping that caramel color. He's my little creme caramel!

OMG, Lotus, well Mochi is to be excused cause she's just a tiny baby!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you Gina. Your signature pic always makes me smile!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

sweetlotus said:


> It could be worse, Mochi pees and poops on her ugodog AND plays with her toys on there..... yuck!


Funny you mention that because Pixie used to do that, and she used to eat on it-BLECH!!!

She's 8 months old and never does it now-so Mochi may outgrow that.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow...he is beautiful! I love his coat!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, love the pictures and congratulations about your DD's engagement!!! 

Heath is an adorable and gorgeous little troublemaker, so how can one resist?! :biggrin1: He and Biscuit make a beautiful pair and I'm really enjoying the pics and stories you're sharing with us.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amy,
Wow, looks like your cup runneth over! Beautiful daughters and their handsome men! 
And beautiful dogs. I love, love, Heath's coloring.

Congratulations on the engagement and have fun planning the wedding.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I just wanted to second Leslie's Coat Handler recommendation. I don't use it on Kubrick as much anymore - his coat looks better with Eqyss but it is a wonderful product for a cottony coat!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Beth and Lotus, I think Pixie and Mochi use it successfully (if with toys mixed in) because you started them young. That must be the key with the Ugodog. Heath was already 4 mos when we started it. Too old.

Thank you, Nan, all I can say is, I feel very lucky. But it has been a long road, as we've discussed. 

Thanks, Lina, I'll get some coat handler for sure. 

Thanks, Karla. You live in one of the BEST areas, love it!

Thank you, dear Marj, it's fun to share, because who else would appreciate these pups but you guys?!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> Beth and Lotus, I think Pixie and Mochi use it successfully (if with toys mixed in) because you started them young. That must be the key with the Ugodog. Heath was already 4 mos when we started it. Too old.
> 
> You know Amy-my aunt got 2 tzu puppies (8 weeks) and on my recommendation bought a UGO. They hate it, and she thanked me for wasting her $$$!!
> So Heath just wasn't into it. They just like what they like I guess. I WISH mine would stay put to be brushed like, say, Cicero does for Dale-but it's not happening in this lifetime.
> ...


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Gosh, he's cute!!! Congratulations on your daughter's engagement!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Debby!

Yes, Beth, they are all different, aren't they. So funny re your aunt's puppies!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Heath is such a good looking young man! How are he and Biscuit doing together now?

The toybox (which I love) came from Petedge. I have two since I am crazy about toys. Note Dugan in my signature picture sleeping with his friends in the toybox.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to your daughter Amy on her engagement!:whoo: All a nice looking group!:kiss:

That Heath is ADORABLE! I also love his coloring and his nice thick coat. I wouldn't worry about his size. I think I had read Kimberly or one of the breeders posting on here that it depends on the line. Some breeders have lines that gain weight kinda quickly and then taper off and some have lines with a steady increase in weight etc. He is a very nice looking hav!

I too use the Coat Handler's and like it alot.:thumb:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh, Amy. I forgot to say congrats about your daughter. You have a beautiful family!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> Thanks, Debby!
> 
> Yes, Beth, they are all different, aren't they. So funny re your aunt's puppies!


Yes, here is Pixie with the little stinkers that won't use the potty either!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Congrats on the engagement, you have a beautiful family!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Amy, Heath is adorable and as you know I have always been a fan of Biscuit (just LOVE that name!) Also, congrats on your DD's engagement! You have two very beautiful daughters and two good looking sons-in-law (well almost 2!) Have they set a date?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww, he's so cute. He reminds me so much of my Kodi at that age.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, Heath is adorable. He has such a pretty coloring. I love that 4-5 month age phase. They are so cute with all their curiosity and antics. 

Congratulations to you and your DD. Great picture!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Karen,* Heath & Biscuit are finally getting along really well. Biscuit is far less jealous and enjoys having a playmate. They LOVE chasing around the yard, and Heath is very clever and fast. Thanks for reminding me the toybox came from Petedge. LOVE the pic of Dugan in it!! How are your boys getting along?

Thanks *Julie*, & another thumbs up for Coat Handler. I must order some today.
Yes, I hear different lines mature at different rates & his breeder just told me hers mature early. Hope so, of course we love him no matter what!

*Beth*great photo of Pixie and the 2 little cuties, oh my, what fun!!

Thank you, *Anne!*

Hi *Vicki*~thanks for your kind words. No wedding plans, yet, and I'm not asking, just letting them enjoy being engaged. Aren't you proud of my restraint?

*Michele* what an adorable pic of Kodi, and, wow, there is a strong similarity! Especially the coat texture.

Yes, *Poornima*, I like this stage too. They're not such fragile little puppies and are ready to meet the world. And they start to plug into a schedule, learning commands, and so it's getting more fun and manageable. He and Biscuit are really bonding.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Sally. Your sig.pic is so cute. One of these years I've got to update mine!ound:


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> * You may notice in the pix of Biscuit and Heath that they are playing next to the U-GO-DOG potty. In fact, they use it as a play surface and shelf to put their toys on and manipulate. This potty cost $50 bucks and Heath has pooped on it exactly TWO times in one month. As DH put it, that's $25 per poop !ound:ound:ound::frusty::frusty::frusty:*


Amy, I was just going to comment on your U-Go-Potty. I just got one for Isabel and hoped Cuba would use it too. Hopefully I have better luck  I was planning on leaving it in her xpen so she had no other good options. I guess we'll see...:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beth, your aunt's Shihs are beautiful! I love Reds, red Havs, red Shis, red ANYdog! :biggrin1:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Marj. The red girl is Lucy and she's a little tazmanian devil (will jump on the sofa and then dive bomb Desi below), but in a fun way. Desi is a chunk-it feels like he weighs 3x's what Pixie does. They all play nicely together. My mom has 2 tzu's and with 4 of them, Pix is the odd girl out. My mom loves Pixie and always comments "She should have been my dog". It's fun to have them all together, they really enjoy each other's company. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I am bumping up this thread because someone PM'd me to see more pix of Heath who missed this thread:bump:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it was ME! I needed a Heath Bar fix!!! silly me, I had seen this thread and even posted on it. But he is just so stinkin cute I wanted more more MORE! 
But, I do understand the pressures of planning a wedding, so I will wait patiently for more pics of the the delectable carmely treat! 

Conrats again you have beautiful daughters.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, you DID see it, after all, Missy! But clearly you needed a sugar fix very very soon again. I will try to post some more pix when I can! 

Re the wedding, DH # 1 (the bride-to-be's married big sis) and I saw 3 wedding venues in 2 days . . . as she said, stick a fork in me, I'm done. Just exhausting.


----------

